# Vierteilen, oder was?



## SPSKILLER (17 August 2011)

Servus,

ich schreib jetzt mal nen Aufsatz:

Ich habe letztes Jahr für einen deutschen Kunden als SubSub (von Turbinenhersteller akzeptiert) eine Dampfturbine *programmiert.*
Die Maschine steht in Frankreich.*

Laut Terminplan sollte die IBN dieser Turbine Anfang März fertig sein.*

Im April hatte ich 3 Wochen Karibik mit nem Kumpel gebucht. (noch in 2010).*

Als klar war, daß das französische Kraftwerk nicht so funktionieren würde wie es soll, hat man den neuen IBN Termin auf April gelegt.

Meinen Urlaub habe ich durchgesetzt, alleine schon wegen meinem Freund.
Der hatte schließlich auch Urlaub beantragt, und alles war klar.*
Das hat ein Riesentheater gegeben mit 1 Woche Projektübergabe usw.*
Das Problem war, daß das Programm *PCS7 ist, der Kunde aber keinen Mann mit PCS7 Kenntnissen hat.*

Als ich wieder vom Urlaub kam, war kein IBN Fortschritt erreicht - Probleme im Kraftwerk...

Neuer Termin: Start IBN Mitte Mai

Am 5.5. bekam ich nen Anruf von einem anderen Kunden.*
Großes Projekt in Hamburg. Das ganze Jahr voll Arbeit. 
Start schnellstmöglich, vor dem eigentlichen Projektbeginn (~Juli) noch bei nem anderen Projekt was mithelfen.*

Da ich ja aber noch die IBN in Frankreich zu erledigen hatte, sagte ich sicherheitshalber erst einen Termin nach Pfingsten (mitte Juni) zu.*
Das wäre nach Zeitplan locker zu schaffen gewesen.*

Als ich Mitte Mai nach Frankreich bin konnte ich nach 2 Tagen wieder heim.*
IBN um eine Woche verschoben ...*

Ich saß dann unbezahlt daheim, und habe auf den Anruf gewartet, dass es in FR weitergeht.*
Der Termin hat sich dann alle 3 Tage um 3 Tage nach hinten geschoben. Keine Arbeit, kein Geld...
Irgendwann war Pfingsten ;-)

Frankreich sollte sicher in der Woche nach Pfingsten steigen.*
Also habe ich den 2. Kunden auf Juli vertröstet, da ich den anderen Job mit Anstand zu Ende bringen wollte.*
Die haben das auch verstanden.*

Als ich dann endlich Befehl zur Abreise nach FR bekam (21.6.) war Vorort immer noch keine IBN möglich.*
Dampfqualität nicht gut.*
Die Franzosen waren der Meinung, die Leitfähigkeit würde in 2 Wochen passen.
Der Turbinenhersteller hat seinen Bauleiter daraufhin abgezogen, ich sollte derweil auf die Maschine aufpassen.*

Ich also beim 2. Kunden angerufen und kleinlaut gefragt, ob der 1.8. auch noch ne Option wäre.*
Das wurde auch noch akzeptiert, aber als letzter Termin, da im Juli schon die Programmierung für die große Anlage starten sollte.*

Ende vom Lied:*
Am 25.7. bin ich von den Franzosen heimgeschickt worden - zu teuer. Sie machen jetzt erst mal ne Revision an ihrem Schrottbau.*

Nächster Akt soll in KW 38 starten...

Ich arbeite mittlerweile beim 2. Kunden.*
Da ich jetzt in diesem Projekt gebunden bin. Habe ich Kunde 1 meine Teilnahme in FR abgesagt.*

Schon sind die beleidigt und haben von meiner letzen Rechnung.*
(ca. 4 Wochen Turbinenüberwachung - kriegen die von den Franzosen bezahlt) nur die Hälfte bezahlt.*

Begründung: Wir wissen ja gar nicht, ob deine SW funktioniert.*
Außerdem müsste ich die IBN fertig machen, da ich den Job angenommen habe.*
Falls sie keine Probleme damit haben bekomme ich noch was.*
Irgendwann mal. Vielleicht. 

Jetzt überlege ich schon die ganze Zeit, was ich hier falsch gemacht habe.*

Ich kann doch nicht bis Weihnachten daheim sitzen und warten, bis die Franzosen ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben.*

Am Telefon habe ich schon den Vorwurf gehört, mir wäre das Projekt scheißegal.*
Ich habe aber durch die ganze Warterei schon über 10000€ verloren, eben weil ich das Projekt sauber zu Ende bringen wollte.*
Vom Vertrösten des 2. Kunden ganz zu schweigen.

Würdet ihr die unbezahlte Hälfte der letzten Rechnung (7200€ sind offen) eintreiben?

Wie verhält man sich da?

Ich bin seit 9 Jahren selbstständig, so was hatte ich aber noch nie.*
Bisher habe ich noch von jedem Kunden Folgeaufträge bekommen.*
Und auch immer alle Projekte sauber zu Ende gebracht.*

Die Situation belastet mich echt.*

Wie ist eure objektive Meinung zu diesem Thema?
Habe ich Schuld an der Sache?
Hätte ich das Projekt von Kunde 2 nicht annehmen dürfen?

Danke fürs Durchhalten bis hierher ;-)

Gruß Micha*


----------



## RobiHerb (17 August 2011)

*Desahalb ...*

Deshalb setzen die Grossen ja gerne die SubSubSub Unternehmer ein. Sie selber würden diese "FLexibilität" nämlich nicht überstehen.

Ich selber bin eigentlich seit Montag 3000 km entfernt im Ausland auf IBN. 

Freitag Nachmittag kam per eMail die Bitte, etwa 2 bis 3 Wochen später zu kommen. 

Du bist also nicht allein.


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2011)

Ich kenne das auch, nur nicht in solchen Maßstäben. Ich habe Kunden, die das sehr fair handeln und auch Kunden, die das nicht verstehen wollen. Es gibt dann immer Ärger, im Prinzip weiß ich schon im Vorfeld, was passiert, spreche das gleich an, aber selbst das ändert nichts, Termine werden nicht gehalten, alles verzögert sich, andere Kunden müssen vertröstet werden. Eine Reserve plane ich schon immer ein, nützt nicht immer. Termine lasse ich mir schriftlich geben bzw. bestätigen. Aber das ist bei "Alleinunterhaltern" sicher immer ein Problem, man kann sich nun mal nicht teilen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 August 2011)

Hallo Leidensgenosse. 

Ok... ganz so schlimm hab ich es noch nicht erlebt aber Terminverschiebungen passieren im Projektgeschäft nun mal. Da kannste noch so viel planen und machen. Ärgerlich ist es allemal.

Ich würde den Kunden jetzt erstmal hinteranstellen. Ok... 7200€ nicht zu bekommen sind zwar ärgerlich aber nach 9 Jahren Selbstständigkeit sollte es dich nicht aus der Bahn werfen da du das ja bisher auch noch nicht erlebt hast.

Erfahrungsgemäs trifft man sich immer 2x im Leben und irgendwan wird schon das Telefon klingeln und jemand benötigt in Sachen Dampfturbine deine Hilfe.


Alles wird gut.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 August 2011)

Du kannst Dir nun wirklich nicht den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, dass Du zu wenig Einsatz gezeigt hättest. Aber davon will der Kunde wohl eh nichts hören.

Bei unseren Kunden gibt es da auch 1,2 "Spezialisten". Da kann man ruhig 100-mal für jeden Sch... für den Kunden da sein. Ob amTelefon oder innerhalb von 2 Stunden vor Ort... da musste der Kunde *1x in 10 Jahren! *1 Tag auf einen freien Monteur warten und benimmt sich schon am Telefon total daneben. Da kommen dann Aussagen wie "... da müssen Sie mal über Ihre Personalplanung nachdenken, wenn jetzt keiner innerhalb 2h kommen kann..." oder "...dann war das die letzte Anlage, die wir bei Ihnen gekauft haben..."

Bei aller Verzweiflung - die ich auch nachvollziehen kann* - *man muss doch wohl mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und würdigen, dass man in der Vergangenheit so manches geleistet hat.


----------



## Jan (19 August 2011)

*Strafen?*

Hallo,

ich bin erst seit Kurzem im Maschinenbau als AN tätig und bekomme Terminverschiebungen täglich mit.
Von den großen Unternehmen werden gerne hohe Strafen verlangt, wenn man Termine nicht einhält, kann man das als Selbstständiger nicht auch machen?
Es würde evt. ja einfach reichen, wenn man die Zeit, die man nicht an anderen Projekten arbeiten kann, diesem Kunden der die Verzögerungen verursacht mit den zugehörigen Kosten in Rechnung stellt.

Es stellt sich nun für dich die Frage, was für dich günstiger ist.

Du musst wohl die verlorenen 10.000 €, die ausstehenden 7.200 €, die evt. anfallenden Verluste / "Gewinn", wenn du wieder nach FR gehst, die evt. Gerichtskosten zum Einklagen der ausstehenden Zahlung, den Gewinn für den neuen kleinen Auftrag und den Gewinn für den großen Auftrag untereinander gegenrechnen.
Und die Frage klären, ob sich der sich hier oder da ergebende Ärger lohnt.

Mit deiner Erfahrung, kannst du das sicherlich am besten beurteilen, bei welcher Variante du am Besten bei weg kommst.

Als Tipp: Wenn dir ein Kunde so viel Ärger macht, solltest du mit diesem nicht mehr zusammenarbeiten. Ggf. musst du in den sauren Apfel beißen und dieses Mal ein Projekt nicht zu Ende bringen. Dieser Kunde wird es dir anscheinend nicht danken, wenn du dir den A.... aufreißt.
Ihm wäre noch zuzutrauen, dass er von dir Schadenersatz haben will, weil die Anlage so spät in Betrieb geht.


----------



## UniMog (19 August 2011)

Du hast keine Schuld....
Dein Problem ist das Du ein "Einzelkämpfer / Freiberufler" bist

Ich habe diese Probleme in meiner Selbsständigkeit nicht so extrem......
aber kenne so etwas natürlich auch.

Ein Auftrag in Arbeit...... alleine kann man keine zwei Inbetiebbnahmen machen also den anderen Kunden vertrösten und warten lassen......
Auftrag fertig .... und nach neuer Arbeit suchen.... usw.

Also beim nächstenmal ..... ruf an ...... 3-4 Programmierer die zusammen arbeiten ohne sich gegenseitig die Kunden zu klauen.... schaffen mehr.
Oder such Dir 1-2 Mann mit den man sich Aufträge teilen kann.....

Gruss


----------



## GLT (19 August 2011)

Wenn Auftrag bei Kunde 2 "rund" läuft, dann dort seine Energie einsetzen.

Ist Kunde 1 ein Hauptkunde oder ist das der 1. Auftrag von denen?
Im Letzteren Fall würde ich den Kunden (wenn nicht zu relevant) abhaken u. die Sache nem Inkassobüro übergeben - was bringt dir ein Großauftragskunde, wenn Du unterm Strich Miese machst?


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2011)

aber warum unbedingt vier?


----------



## SPSKILLER (20 August 2011)

danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Es freut mich, daß ihr meine Lage verstehen könnt, und mir keine groben Fehler aufzeigt.

Ich bin mittlerweile mit dem Geschäftsführer der Firma in Kontakt.
Mal sehen, was sich ergibt.

Auf jeden Fall geraten sie am 05.09.2011 in Verzug, dann werde ich mahnen!
Gerade weil es sich um einen guten Kunden handelt werde ich diesen Schritt gehen.
Bei einem 0815 Kunden würde ich (denke ich) auf die Kohle verzichten, und die Geschichte abhaken.
Nicht aber bei dieser Firma, die über die Jahre viel von meinem Wissen und meiner Flexibilität profitiert hat.

Je mehr ich über die ganze Geschichte nachdenke, umso angepisster bin ich :x

@4l: warum nicht? Ist vierteilen kein geläufiges Wort?


----------



## SoftMachine (20 August 2011)

hi Zusammen!

Doch, ist es...
http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/vierteilen
hier:

*Beispiele:*

[1] Um das alles zu schaffen, müsste ich mich _vierteilen_

_Gruss_


----------



## Toki0604 (23 August 2011)

Hi SPS-Killer,

Da "vierteilen" eigentlich eine Hinrichtungsmethode aus dem Mittelalter ist,
müsste man heute vielleicht zeitgemäß von "klonen" sprechen ;-)

Ich verurteile diese Praxis des hinhalten, ausbeuten, abhaken allerdings genauso wie ihr. 
Bei solchen Begebenheiten wie beschrieben wird es teilweise sehr schwer sein Recht einzufordern.
Je nach Verträgen ist man bei diesem Fall beim Gerichtsstand in Frankreich!
Und dann mit Anwalt, Dolmetscher Reisekosten etc. bekommt man Mordgelüste.
Wir bestehen mittlerweile bei allen Veträgen auf den Gerichtstand Deutschland (leidliche Erfahrung).

Allerdings, ist man erstmal vor Gericht gewesen, ist dieser Kunde garantiert passé. 

Gruß
Toki


----------



## nade (23 August 2011)

Also doch Inkasso Russland, oder Inkasso berittene Engel.
Also bei 4teilen, fällt mir noch was ein, nach deutschr Gründlichkeit schön wieder in 4 Lagen zusammen setzten. Wird alt was 4-lagiges draus. 

Spaß bei Seite. Also ich hätte es auch so gemacht, vielleicht sogar etwas früher. Aber das sind eben so die "Richermomente", hier läuft was konkret grass schief...
Nimm die Erfahrung, Ablage Erfahrungen. (Ma wird alt wie ne Kuh, aber ma lernt immernoch dazu) Ansonst eben abwägen, ob sich da nicht evtl die nicht vollständig bezahlte Rechnung, nicht als Druckmittel einsetzen läßt, um zumindest die noch bezahlt zu bekommen.
Die vergeudete Zeit in Wackesssanien ist schließlich nicht deine Schuld. Herbestellt worden un die Rahmenbedingungen zum Arbeiten waren nicht erfüllt... Also Kundenprob.


----------



## CNC840D (27 August 2011)

oder etwas ironisch gemeint *ROFL*

nah Frankreih fahr ich nur auf Ketten 

http://www.facebook.com/search.php?...9977947635&ref=ts#!/group.php?gid=10421180661


----------

